# Help with Laundry room rough in



## spacecasenc (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a six foot wall that I am putting a Stackable washer and dryer and a 3' cabinet with utility sink. I have access to 3" main drain from the second floor. I have included a drawing that I think is correct but any comments would be great.

TIA


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Put the sink tee above or below the 2" washing machine tee. This will save you a 3x2 tee. Now you need to find a way to vent the washer/sink wet vent. You can't use a multi-story waste stack for venting. Perhaps a studer vent if allowed in your area.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I think that the laundry box looks a little high. Are going to stack the washer on top of the dryer?


----------



## spacecasenc (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok so would this be a better plan to follow? The existing washer in the room directly benind this new room has a studer vent so I asume that I can "move" it to the new location. I also moved the sink to the new vent line. And yes the washer box is high but I am trying to keep all the connections hidden behind the stackable washer and dryer. The dryer is on the top but the vent and dryer box takes up all my space a the normal level. The washer says not to put the drain over 96" and I am at around 72"

How high does the studer vent need to be?

let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## spacecasenc (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks how about this layout?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks good. Studers need to be accessible for service if needed- height is OK
Invest in some nail plates for the studs- keeps the drywall screws out of the pipes.


----------



## spacecasenc (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, thanks for all the help. I do have one last question, what kind of T should I use to connect the vent pipe to the washer drain?

Thanks,


----------



## HitLines (Aug 31, 2009)

Washers are usually on the bottom due to the weight on stack units. Why will the dryer be on the bottom? Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

spacecasenc said:


> Ok, thanks for all the help. I do have one last question, what kind of T should I use to connect the vent pipe to the washer drain?
> 
> Thanks,


When running drain lines, you want to use a 2" combination wye and 45 when you go vertical to horizontal, not a tee. But you need a tee for the laundry sink. The vent above the sink can be 1.5"


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

I believe there is a max distance for your washer drain to the trap which that looks to exceed. I forgot the exact number that the code lists.


----------

